# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Anyone still using LIFE distilled water ?

## ichise

Hi guys ,

Anyone still using LIFE distilled water ? 
Recently just realize they got sodium in the ingredient .
Is it safe for fish/planted tank ?

Thanks

----------


## Oliverpool

I was not sure of adding sodium into my tank. Thats the reason since then, I changed to using Fairprice Pure distilled water instead. No sodium and still as cheap.

----------


## ichise

Hi Oliverpool ,

Thanks for reply , did you measure the PH of Fairprice brand distilled water ?

----------


## Kboiboi

I need to stock up some for my top up soon ~ now my tank still in cycling stage ~ what brand do you guys recommend? Do you guys add a air stone for your distilled water? Or just open from the bottle and top up ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## ichise

> I need to stock up some for my top up soon ~ now my tank still in cycling stage ~ what brand do you guys recommend? Do you guys add a air stone for your distilled water? Or just open from the bottle and top up ?


Hi Kboiboi ,

Normally I just open and top up , so far no problem .
Unless you want to age tap water it's better to have an airstone .

Brand wise been using LIFE distilled water from NTUC , but recently just notice they got sodium in their ingredient , so I stop using it .

----------


## Kboiboi

> Hi Kboiboi ,
> 
> Normally I just open and top up , so far no problem .
> Unless you want to age tap water it's better to have an airstone .
> 
> Brand wise been using LIFE distilled water from NTUC , but recently just notice they got sodium in their ingredient , so I stop using it .


Okay thanks for the info ichise  :Very Happy:  I do have a bucket for ageing water inside i place 2 airstone  :Very Happy:  i will go have a look later after work see Seng Siong have a not ~

----------


## milk_vanilla

I use liffe, for my EI ferts mixed water. Doing this for years.

----------


## ichise

> I use liffe, for my EI ferts mixed water. Doing this for years.


Hi Milk , 
So I guess the sodium content in LIFE water is safe for tank .
Thanks for the info

----------


## Oliverpool

It's usually at 7 or so the few times I tested. Been using it in my office tank for top up and water change. No issues. I buy a box of 12 bottles of 1.5l for $5.80 only. So it's cheap

----------


## Kboiboi

Yesterday bought 4 bottles of Alpheus distilled water ~ now waiting for my tank to cycle than i will wc with the distilled water than in goes my shrimps  :Very Happy:

----------


## qngwn

The low amount of sidum content should not be an issue, but if you're having sleepless nights about it, there are other distilled water around that claims that it does not have any other stuff inside other than H2O..

----------


## FryDaddy

Hi bros here, can I know what is the benefit of using distilled water? Why not tap water + conditioner?
IMO fish can tolerate trace amount of sodium. When fish is sick, you add salt, that contains sodium too. I will not too worry about sodium.

----------


## milk_vanilla

Mostly shrimp breeders use distill

----------


## Oliverpool

> Hi bros here, can I know what is the benefit of using distilled water? Why not tap water + conditioner?
> IMO fish can tolerate trace amount of sodium. When fish is sick, you add salt, that contains sodium too. I will not too worry about sodium.


I think most of us who use distilled water for top up or water change do so to keep our TDS stable or low. If you do not do water change and keep topping up just with tap water, your TDS will continue to rise over the previous levels. This is due to the fact that water evaporation is pure water leaving behind the minerals etc in the main water volume.

----------


## ichise

FairPrice Pure drinking water = Distilled water ?

----------


## Oliverpool

> FairPrice Pure drinking water = Distilled water ?



Yupe. That's the one I am using.

TDS is less then 10, no ammonia and ph 7 on the ones i tested. I usually test one in every box of 12.

----------


## ichise

> Yupe. That's the one I am using.
> 
> TDS is less then 10, no ammonia and ph 7 on the ones i tested. I usually test one in every box of 12.


Thanks alot Oliver  :Smile:

----------


## Guest

A cheap and good product. Fuss free and all my fauna love it.

----------

